
A 96-year-old artist who saved a village - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20181128-the-96-year-old-painter-who-saved-a-village
======
fosco
So lucky a student found him painting to share his story. I wonder how many
times something like this goes unnoticed and is destroyed.

what can we do to prevent their destruction in the future and depend less on
luck?

~~~
onemoresoop
More exploration off the beaten path and sharing with the outside world just
like in this example

------
RickJWagner
Wow. Look at how fast he moves-- I hope I can move like that when I get older.

Kudos to him, giving back at age 96. He's an inspiration.

